
Labor productivity is looking distinctly unhealthy - jedharris
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2016/08/labor-productivity-looking-distinctly-unhealthy
======
jedharris
My best guess is that production of use value is growing fast but our ability
to monetize that value is falling. Thus productivity measured by monetary
value is falling.

But as far as I know we have no way to measure use value in general, so we
can't even collect consistent data about it. Economists seem to prefer to
ignore use value and even the sources of productivity, treating it as
"exogenous" (i.e. "not my job").

